# Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts



## gopro (Aug 2, 2002)

week 1: power

-military press...2-3 x 4-6
-upright row...2-3 x 4-6
-"cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
-bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
-cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
-reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
-cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Don't blame me if you need a new wardrobe!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 2, 2002)

Is it possible to do all of these programs at once ?? Cos I'm just waitin for your leg & possibly arm w/o before i try dem all out


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 2, 2002)

Another awsome routine, Gopro, you gotta quit giving out all the secret routines.


----------



## gopro (Aug 3, 2002)

I have probably posted a leg routine before Sub Zero, but I promise I'll do arms next and then legs. Yes you can do all these at once.

This power, rr, shock cycle is what I use most of the year (at some point I concentrate more on the power or rep range for a bit). It just needs to be tailored to your experience level in that some people may need less sets so they do not overtax their recovery ability.

Scotty...sorry, gotts ta help out my fellow IMers. I want everyone to progress as quickly as possible...but I do admit that it is those that pay me for training that get the BIGGEST SECRETS   Only fair ya know, hehehe.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 3, 2002)

GP it just seems like all of your workouts are just 3 exercises (besides the shock weeks) and I seem to have a lot of trouble in really feeling the pump or getting sore with so little.  Should I be going heavier maybe?  if this will give me new stregnth and mass increases, I will definitely try them, but i just dont want to workout w/o the results you know?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 3, 2002)

Vale, i've been doing Gopro's 3 week workouts for a couple months now and I can honestly say that I've seen strength increases in EVERY lift, as for mass, I haven't measured but my weight has gone up and as far as I can tell, my BF hasn't. Its been working well for me. 

The only thing I have found is that your HAVE to keep a log to keep track otherwise you won't go anywhere.


----------



## Vale Tudo (Aug 3, 2002)

STB, yeah bro, i hear ya on the log, I am the same way...Without it, I never make gains.  I might just have to try this to see what happens.  Hope it works out!


----------



## crunch (Aug 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> week 1: power
> 
> -military press...2-3 x 4-6
> ...



Pardon my ignorance but what precisely is a "cheat" lateral?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 3, 2002)

So, what would be a good split to put these in ? Cos I don't really wnana do each on it's own day


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 3, 2002)

I do arms together, chest and shoulders, Back and traps, and legs by themselves with calves. 4 day split.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna try this out for 6 weeks, see hwo it goes


----------



## Training God (Aug 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Don't blame me if you need a new wardrobe!




*** I doubt in three weeks time you'll see that big of a difference that you'll need to buy new clothes.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> 
> *** I doubt in three weeks time you'll see that big of a difference that you'll need to buy new clothes.



Are you kidding? I did this routine for three weeks and went form a size 48 to a 62 jacket! The only supplement I used was methoxyisoflavone and I only ate 1 meal per day! In addition...I didn't sleep more than 2 hours each night.

That is just how good my routines are


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by crunch *_
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what precisely is a "cheat" lateral?



It is a standing side lateral holding the dumbells in front of your body in the beginning of the lift, rather than at your sides. To begin, you get a little knee bend to add some momentum to the lift. It is quite similar to a cheat curl, allowing the use of heavier weights. This has been a most effective technique in bringing up my medial delts.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> GP it just seems like all of your workouts are just 3 exercises (besides the shock weeks) and I seem to have a lot of trouble in really feeling the pump or getting sore with so little.  Should I be going heavier maybe?  if this will give me new stregnth and mass increases, I will definitely try them, but i just dont want to workout w/o the results you know?



If you can't get a pump during these workouts than you either are depleted of glycogen or simply not putting enough effort into your sets. 

Make sure you are lifting strictly, controlling your negatives, and taking each set to absolute failure!

Longer workouts don't mean better workouts...


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sub-Zero *_
> So, what would be a good split to put these in ? Cos I don't really wnana do each on it's own day



That is really just like my current split...

mon: chest/delts/calves
tues: back/traps/lowback/abs
wed: off
thurs: quads/hams/calves
fri: bis/tris/forearms/abs
sat: off
sun: off


----------



## crunch (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> It is a standing side lateral holding the dumbells in front of your body in the beginning of the lift, rather than at your sides. To begin, you get a little knee bend to add some momentum to the lift. It is quite similar to a cheat curl, allowing the use of heavier weights. This has been a most effective technique in bringing up my medial delts.



Thanks gopro


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by crunch *_
> 
> 
> Thanks gopro



No problem bro


----------



## lean_n_76er (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey, GP - maybe an ignorant Q, but why calves twice?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 6, 2002)

Prolly cause:

a) they're a poor muscle group (for him)
b) they can be hit with more frequency


Prolly, anyway...


----------



## Robboe (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh, by the way, i wasn't saying you have poor calves, i was saying it as a 'third person' kinda thing ie he thinks his calves are poor.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 6, 2002)

See this hole i'm digging for myself?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work we go...


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Hey, GP - maybe an ignorant Q, but why calves twice?



Nothing wrong with that question...the reason is that the calves are very resistant to growth and recover rather quickly. Since we walk using our calf muscles all day they have become used to prolonged work and can take a twice a week beating. In fact, some people have gotten great results from DAILY calf training...although I wouldn't generally recommend that. On the other side you have some people out there with such genetically superior calves that they almost never need to work them...but they are quite rare.

By the way...I consider my calves my weakest bodypart. That is one area that I was not gifted with much natural muscle.


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> See this hole i'm digging for myself?



How does it feel all the way down there...


----------



## Training God (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? I did this routine for three weeks and went form a size 48 to a 62 jacket! The only supplement I used was methoxyisoflavone and I only ate 1 meal per day! In addition...I didn't sleep more than 2 hours each night.
> ...



*** You must have been taking drugs sir.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2002)

aside of the little stars PowermanDL uses (just like Maki does) his IP address comes up the exact same as Maki. hmmmm.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2002)

LMAO so cool to have 2 identities only till you get BUSTED


----------



## 5abi (Aug 6, 2002)

gopro i know this is gonna sound as dumb as hell, and very stupid of me but i wanna clarify this
week 1: power

-military press...2-3 x 4-6
-upright row...2-3 x 4-6
-"cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
-bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
-cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
-reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
-cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

so i just repeat tha cycle again and again, and i'll c a diffy at the end of one cycle???

thnx sir


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** You must have been taking drugs sir.



Are you for real...are you joking or just stupid?


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 5abi *_
> gopro i know this is ognna sound as dumb as hell, and very stupid of me but i wanna clarify this
> week 1: power
> 
> ...



I would suggest training this way most of the year, but I would change the exercises...not necessarily all, but some, and/or the order...after 3-4 cycles.

I have seen some people show results after just one 3 week cycle, but for most I would say it will take two cycles to see significant change.

Remember, this also depends on your nutrition, genetics, supplementation, sleep patterns, and the effort put into the routine.

If you try it, I wish you luck!


----------



## Training God (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Are you for real...are you joking or just stupid?



*** Some would say "stupid," I'll go with "joking."
Btw Prince if I didn't want you to know who I was I would have done a much better job at hiding myself.
Feel free to ban me now if you want.
No hard feelings.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Some would say "stupid," I'll go with "joking."
> ...



I can understand why you can't stay away from IM  but why would you use someone else's screen name though?


----------



## KarlW (Aug 7, 2002)

Eagerly awaiting legs routine......then I'm off to start Power, Rep, Shock for 9 weeks or so.


----------



## Training God (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I can understand why you can't stay away from IM  but why would you use someone else's screen name though?




*** That was merely to confuse Powerman. Plus I was bored at work.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2002)

I guess he just gets bored with wbb so he is compelled to come back here and argue with us....maybe he misses us!


----------



## Training God (Aug 7, 2002)

*gives everyone except Prince a hug*


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 7, 2002)

That's what I think too


----------



## Robboe (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I guess he just gets bored with wbb so he is compelled to come back here and argue with us....maybe he misses us!




Or maybe he just comes to cause trouble?


----------



## Destroyer (Aug 7, 2002)

GP - should you go to failure on the sets in these routines? How about forced reps?

thanks


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

Also - do military presses have to be done standing?  I always do presses sitting b/c I tend to arch my back standing.  Is it ok to do them seated or are they no longer military presses then?


----------



## 5abi (Aug 7, 2002)

gopro man u have some sort of magic goin on with ur training routines, put up one for each body part if time allows


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 7, 2002)

i found the leg one he posted for me once and posted it again in training today.


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> 
> 
> *** Some would say "stupid," I'll go with "joking."
> ...



Thank goodness, joking...nobody could be THAT stupid...could they?


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> Eagerly awaiting legs routine......then I'm off to start Power, Rep, Shock for 9 weeks or so.



Nikegirl was kind enough to post a routine I gave her, but I'll throw another up in a day or two...just for you!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I guess he just gets bored with wbb so he is compelled to come back here and argue with us....maybe he misses us!



Isn't everyone bored with WBB...


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> ...which, incidentally, is usually my reasoning for coming back to this site.
> 
> haha.



Awwwww TCD...you know you love it here!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Destroyer *_
> GP - should you go to failure on the sets in these routines? How about forced reps?
> 
> thanks



Yes, go to failure on all sets. However, you must not overtax your nervous system. So, if you must, reduce the number of sets. This is an advanced routine AS I POSTED IT...but it can be used by intermediates as well by reducing the volume.

As for forced reps...yes they can be used. But again, watch the overtraining demon! I do forced reps on most sets, but I've been training for many years. If you are a beginner you will not need them...if you are intermediate, use them sparingly.


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Also - do military presses have to be done standing?  I always do presses sitting b/c I tend to arch my back standing.  Is it ok to do them seated or are they no longer military presses then?



Yes, you can do military's seated!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by 5abi *_
> gopro man u have some sort of magic goin on with ur training routines, put up one for each body part if time allows



Thank you 5abi !! I don't know if its magic, but the results often make people think it is! Seriously though...this routine is the result of many, many years of research and experimentation on myself and my clientele. I have many training techniques/programs specifically geared toward achieving specific results. The power, rep range, shock has been one of my most successful for hypertrophy.

As for the other bodyparts...if you scroll down through the training forum you will find chest, back, and most recently, arms. Nikegirl put one up I formulated for legs (but I'll do another). Enjoy!


----------



## rebel (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> week 2: rep range
> 
> ...




could you explain how to perform the single arm dumbell press?


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's GPs Power, Rep Range, Shock: Delts*



> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> could you explain how to perform the single arm dumbell press?



The single arm dumbell press for shoulders is a very challenging exercise. It works each individual delt very hard, and also effects the stabilizers quite a bit.

I like to perform these standing by an incline bench. I raise the bench to 90 degrees and turn it so it is facing me. I put the non working arm on top of the bench and the same side leg on the seat. Then I shoulder the dumbell and press away.

You can also do them by just holding onto a stable object and pressing with the other arm.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

GP - I tried single arm presses the first time last week.  I liked them but I noticed my body bending at the waist.  Is there anything wrong with that or should I try and stabilize so I don't lean or bend?

I figured they were better for me than BB press because my right delt is much weaker than my left.  I felt that doing bb presses my left delt was picking up the slack for my right one so by doing 1 arm db presses it was forcing my right delt to get stronger.  Just and idea I had don't know if its true or not.


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey Jodi...the single arm dumbell press is wonderful for evening out bilateral strength. The fact that you are bending to the side at the waist tells me you are probably going too heavy, or, you are not tightening your stabilizing muscles enough during the lift. A little bending is ok to get the last 1 or 2 tough reps out, but should be kept to a minimum most of the set.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2003)

Thanks GP - I appreciate the tips!   

1 more ?? please - How are traps getting worked here?  Upright rows?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah, the upright rows work...but you could throw in some shrugs, that's what I do and I'm using gp's workout.  power week I do 3 sets of BB shrugs, pretty heavy..rep week I do DB shrugs for 3 sets....shock week I do supersets of upright rows and BB shrugs..


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks GP - I appreciate the tips!
> 
> 1 more ?? please - How are traps getting worked here?  Upright rows?



Yes, the upright rows work the traps, as do any form of deadlifting you may do. For those that want more direct trap work, you can use the program that I gave Freeman. I don't believe that women should do much direct trap work if they want to remain "feminine" looking. That is up to you.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 16, 2003)

can someone please explain to me what a hammer machine press is, and how exactly can it be done? thanks in advance


----------



## gopro (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> can someone please explain to me what a hammer machine press is, and how exactly can it be done? thanks in advance



Hammer machines are a specific line of equipment that not all gyms have. A Hammer press machine mimics the movement of a seated dumbell shoulder press. If your gym does not have Hammer equipment then either use another seated press machine or simply use the barbell or dumbell military press.


----------



## DaDaMan1010 (Jul 17, 2003)

After i do the workout 15 min later i can do about 90 percent ofte wight again. and thats going to failure.so does that meani need more sets or reps? I cant really go any with any more weight though. So whats your thoughts? thanks for all the good tips!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jul 17, 2003)

I think you can go heavier.  You just have to throw that shit up man!  But, try to keep good form.  Otherwise, I'd say maybe one more set....I'm not an expert though, so hopefully gopro can help here.


----------



## gopro (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaDaMan1010 *_
> After i do the workout 15 min later i can do about 90 percent ofte wight again. and thats going to failure.so does that meani need more sets or reps? I cant really go any with any more weight though. So whats your thoughts? thanks for all the good tips!!!!



Remember that we don't want to be so "wasted" from our workouts that we cannot recover properly. Although you should be tired after you workout you shouldn't have to lay down and die. If you feel you need a bit more, than you can add a set here or there or add forced reps at the end of some sets. Mostly, use more focus and concentration than anything else. The longer we train (in terms of years) the more intensity we are able to generate in a single set, and the less training we need.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 18, 2003)

thanks for the reply gopro i see what ya mean now...


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Alaric *_
> thanks for the reply gopro i see what ya mean now...



Excellent


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2003)

Gopro,  your routine definately sounds appealing.  I just wish you had illustrations to go along with those exercises.   I guess I'm just more of a visual person.

I use an awsome book by Bill Pearl that really helps guide me through all my various exercises.  The name is "Keys to the Inner Universe."  Have you ever seen that one?   It's cool to be able to look in the book and see the photo next to the detailed description of each exercise.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Randy.....use your imagination.....


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2003)

Babsie,

I think I'll save that for after the workout. 



> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Randy.....use your imagination.....


----------



## y2gt (Oct 18, 2003)

Randy-

These attachments should help:
the credit for these go to *Preacher* and *GoPro.*
Hope this helps.
Have fun, they're great workouts.
Prepare to be sore everyday!


----------



## y2gt (Oct 18, 2003)

2


----------



## y2gt (Oct 18, 2003)

3


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2003)

Y2gt,

Outstanding!   Thanks a million for going to the trouble to post this information.  I will definately be giving this routine a try. 

And thanks Preacher and Gopro as well...

Randy




> _*Originally posted by y2gt *_
> Randy-
> 
> These attachments should help:
> ...


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2003)

I just wanted commend you guys once again for putting this information together.  The more I look at it, the more awsome it looks...


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 18, 2003)

GP, how do u determine how many sets to hit each bp with?


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2003)

That's a good question.   I read about so many different theories that consist of an endless list of excercise recommendations as well as criteria recommendations for sets and reps etc. etc.  It can drive you crazy.  You hear and see so many, sometimes you don't know where to begin .   I've been doing a routine similar to GP's for the last year or so except that I haven't followed the 3 changes of Power, rep range, and shock.   I perform a minimum of 3-5 excercises per body part @ 5 sets each.  I first do a lighter warmup, then start with 12 reps and add weight each set.  This has proven to work very well for me.  In roughly 2 years I went from 16 inch biceps to 18's and like 180 bench to 300 lbs.   I by far am no professional, but I think that was some pretty good gains just for 2 years.  I'm now working harder than ever and my goal is to go pro some day I hope.   What size are your arms GP?
It looked like your chest was huge, but couldn't tell much from the small sig photo.  I didn't see any posted in your gallery, but maybe I am blind.

But like I say, as far as sets go, I think it depends on the routine and the individual.   My opinion from what I learned is that if you exceed 5 sets for any one bp, you may be overtraining.  But again I guess that depends on the routine.


----------

